# found some more weird stuff in stool



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i found some more weird stuff in stool i have only found some carpet shredded and cut it out from my moms room cause someone brought to my hubby and my room not sure how it got here you think its what my dogs could have eaten it without chocking on it.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/84834-help-tapeworm-mucous-stool.html


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Velma, take a picture next time. I'm completely serious. It is so hard to tell
without seeing. And then of course there are certain nasty things in stools that
aren't visible to the naked eye, so when concerned take a stool sample to your vet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry my tired eyes just noticed your link to pics!
It looks like it could definitely be some kind of foreign 
object, string, grass, etc. Keep an eye on the next stool!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I once found half a button in Winnie's poop. He ate it off a cushion on the couch. Don't know what happened to the other half. He never ceases to entertain with his antics.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

took a stool sample to vet waiting for results since the color changes from day to day


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

There was something neon yellow in Basils poop the other day ... on closer inspection it was tennis ball fluff, He had be sneaking off and chewing the fur off the tennis ball and pretty much had glow in the dark poops because of it. I've been having the shave the tennis ball each day to stop him eating it!

It is so worrying when there is something you can't identify in there though! Fingers crossed it all comes back fine for you x


----------

